# (solved) Kernel 2.6.39 - wo ist Option Samsung-Laptop

## Falmer

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier ein Samsung Laptop eines Kollegen. Dort möchte ich gern die beim Kernel 2.6.39 hinzugekommene Option 'Samsung-Laptop' für spezielle Tasten (Wlan/Bluetooth und so) einbauen.

Laut Beschreibung sollte diese Option im Bereich 'x86 Platform specific device drivers' zu finden sein ... ist sie aber nicht.

Es gibt dort viele verschiedene Laptop-Hersteller, aber nichts von Samsung.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich diese Option finde?

Oder gibt es irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten, damit die Option auftaucht?

Danke im Voraus

FalmerLast edited by Falmer on Wed May 25, 2011 11:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaecker

Es müssen einige Optionen aktiviert sein, bevor der Eintrag auftaucht:

```
[*] Networking support --->

    <*> RF switch subsystem support --->

Device Drivers ---->

    Graphics support ---->

        [*] Backlight & LCD device support ---->

            <*> Lowlevel Backlight contols

```

----------

## Josef.95

Nutze für die Suche unter "make menuconfig" am besten die Suchfunktion welche mit einem Slash "/" aufgerufen werden kann. Wenn du dort Samsung oder SAMSUNG_LAPTOP eingibst ist zu ersehen wo die Option genau zu finden ist, und auch welche Abhängigkeiten gefordert werden.

Siehe zb 

```
Symbol: SAMSUNG_LAPTOP [=n]

Type  : tristate

Prompt: Samsung Laptop driver

  Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:743

  Depends on: X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n] && RFKILL [=n] && BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE [=n] && X86 [=y]

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n])
```

Wichtig ist das die Depends erfüllt sind, da die gesuchte Option ansonsten eventuell gar nicht verfügbar ist.

Viel Erfolg

/edit: Da war arlsair ein wenig flotter. mit seinem Beitrag.. , nungut, doppelt hält besser  :Wink: 

----------

## Falmer

Es hat funktioniert.

Ich danke Euch für die schnelle Hilfe!

----------

## user82

ebenfalls danke von meiner Seite!

mein erster Kernel geht endlich auf dem n150   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ollonois

Hallo,

ich habe den Treiber auch im Kernel aktiviert, allerdings lässt sich auf meinem NC10 die Beleuchtung über die Tasten nicht regeln.

Muss ich noch weitere Konfigurationen vornehmen? Mit xbacklight funktioniert die Regelung aber nur manuell.

----------

